# Hull question for jet jon project



## bnt5 (Apr 15, 2014)

New to the forum here but a long time lurker, what a great boat resource! I have a couple of questions for you jet jon enthusiasts....

I have been following the jetjon trend for awhile and have purchased an older Kawasaki 750sts and boat trailer in anticipation of building one for myself. I am located in northern ky and have never seen one of these boats anywhere in the area whether on the water or on craigslist, so looks like I'm gonna be the only guy in my neck of the woods with a hybrid jet boat. I am mainly wondering why no one has used a fiberglass hull to mate their jetski to? I realize that aluminum is stronger but I do see guys running rocky rivers out west in fiberglass jets? The main reasons I would like to stick with fiberglass is a) ease of installation, any single celled organism can run epoxy and glass and b) I don't have access to aluminum welders and cnc machines. This build will be done in my garage in a subdivision...not ideal, but its all I got. The type of water I will be running will be the local rivers and creeks, most of the rocks encountered will be of the creek gravel variety with a few chunk rock thrown in for good measure. I would love to be able to make this boat from an aluminum hull, I am sure I have the skills to get it done, especially following some of the builds I have seen on here, its just I don't have the tools to accomplish the task. So am I asking for trouble utilizing fiberglass? should I forget the whole thing and stick to my kayak fishing? These are the questions I have been wrestling with, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction......  

Thanks Bill


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 17, 2014)

going with aluminum...stay tuned for the build.


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quick question....

using a kawasaki 750 sts motor what size aluminum jon boat hull should I be considering? 14' or 16'? Will the 16 footer be too heavy for good speed? I have to run the ohio river on occasion and it can be a little hairy with a small boat...


----------



## Ranchero50 (Apr 20, 2014)

I started with a 14 and it ended up a 17. The 14 is more 'sporty' but the 17 runs 'smoother'. Kink of like mustang vs. towncar.

Per the glass vs. metal, glass is heavier so you set deeper in the water and require more juice to go.


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply....I have followed your build but sadly have not the metal expertise to make that happen. So whatever I get pretty much stays the same length....

I have been looking at a few jons on CL one variety is the normal flat bottom and the other is the vee style with a flat back....ya know the kind grandpa rowed around back in the 50's. Which hull do you think would be the most conducive for a shallow water jetjon?? I realize I will have to build a spoon of sorts to funnel clean water to the intake. I would love to find a mod V but those are bringing top dollar.....


----------



## Ranchero50 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd go with the flat front. It won't handle waves of wind well but will run shallower vs. a deep 'V'.


----------

